# How many of you guys have a six pack?



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

How long did it take you to get it? What are some recommendations you could give? Did you notice an increase in your confidence level after you got it? Also anything else I might want to know.

Thanks


----------



## PurposeAndGoal (Nov 22, 2011)

You already have Abs. You just don't know it. 
The fat is just preventing you from seeing them.

So lose the fat. 
http://www.reddit.com/help/faqs/keto
http://lowcarbplate.com/tlcm
http://dietdoctor.com/lchf
http://keto.reddit.com


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

PurposeAndGoal said:


> You already have Abs. You just don't know it.


lol, I think he means toned and defined abs.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm working on it!

Coming along so far, I guess. No advice really just sit-ups, crunches, diet, and running.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes. Abs are muscles just like all of the other muscles you work out, so... DO HEAVY WEIGHT TRAINING FOR YOUR ABS, 3 days a week. "Body-weight only" exercises can only take you so far... you have to use heavy weights and increase the weight or reps each week if you can. Do 3 sets per workout. (look up some exercises)

ex. kneel in front of the tricep extension machine and crunch downward, you will get ripped.


----------



## exorcist (Nov 1, 2011)

i used to have a vague 6-pack; got it from military. it is more obvious when i pull the skin downwards or when I'm skipping/running.

that's the past. after depression, all gone. 

and yes... it makes you feel much better. much more confidence. confidence in the sense... that you feel good about your body. not really confidence that combats your SA. but at least it is one thing that doesn't get you down.

now with some tummy, it is depressing hahaha. 

if you have never been slim in your life...you don't feel you're missing out much. but once you have been slim n lean n toned before... it gets you pretty down when you're back to flabs of fats.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Why would you want a 6 pack when you could have a keg ;p probably less then 1 percent of the population has a 6 pack


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I bought mine at the gym. There was a sale. Intense cardio is your friend, with a decent diet, not gorging but eating smaller meals, healthy snacking, also not drinking soda or eating salty processed crap.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I never really focused on having a six pack, just a firm stomach. Even with the Paxil fat, I have it, and can feel the firm muscles underneath, but my metabolism is screwed up. It kind of gives me motivation to work on the SA issues as well, so I can cut down on the Paxil eventually.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know if a pack will boost your confidence. I am less inclined to go topless now than I was when I was just skin and bone because I don't like attracting attention to myself. Anyways bellow are some things I found quite effective.

I found chin ups work my abs really nice. The obleques got a good workout this way too. If you have trouble with chin ups do isometrics.






A pilates exercise called the 100. It is an isometric exercise for the abs and it is quite effective. There are a few different versions but basically you are lying on your back with you legs and shoulders off the ground. You try to hold it for 100 breaths. It really isn't easy.

A martial arts exercise for putting strength into kicks that is awesome for the legs *and* abs. Again, this isn't easy...


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

Abs are genetic - some people only have a 4 pack, some have 8 some have 6.....
i have 6 pack abs - i have a gymnastic physique though as i train like one.

i wouldn't say it boosts my confidence when i'm out, if i'm wearing a coat or anything - you wouldn't be able to tell i'm athletic, but if i'm in the gym in my vest top, then yes it boosts my confidence being bigger than everyone else.

i'll PM you some tips later on today if you want.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys . I'm 5'8 and 135 lbs and I only started working out about 2 weeks ago. I exercize every morning and night and try to switch it up. I do planks, jumping push ups, leg ups, sit ups, bicycle crunches etc. I also go to the gym 5-6 times a week. I already notice a difference in my upper body, chest and shoulder although not much on my abs. But I do feel my abs hardening when I work on them, I guess its not gonna be easy


----------



## namespace11 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm on the same journey as you in trying to get a ripped six pack. The two exercises I do are rope crunches and leg raises. Those two work the lower and upper abs really well.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

everyone has abs, its a phyisological fact.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

pbandjam said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys . I'm 5'8 and 135 lbs and I only started working out about 2 weeks ago. I exercize every morning and night and try to switch it up. I do planks, jumping push ups, leg ups, sit ups, bicycle crunches etc. I also go to the gym 5-6 times a week. I already notice a difference in my upper body, chest and shoulder although not much on my abs. But I do feel my abs hardening when I work on them, I guess its not gonna be easy


If you keep going at that rate all you'll succeed at doing is getting yourself injured. 2 weeks is far too short of a time frame to create any visible difference in your abs so don't be so impatient. Another two weeks and it'll definitely be noticeable, if you're working out as much as you claim to be.

I don't know how you have the time to spend that much time exercising, but it's admirable I suppose. I do an extremely short (~20 minutes) workout at home 5 days a week and it's enough to give me the definition I want. I'd recommend bicycle crunches more than anything for abs.

In terms of confidence, it depends how much of an issue you have with your body at the moment. To me it sounds like fitness is solely a tool to give yourself the self image you need to help with social anxiety; this is the wrong approach to have. In terms of physical appearance it'll be negligible when you're clothed, unless you're one of those guys who wears tight fitted t-shirts and takes his top off all the time, in which case you're a prick. If it makes you feel better about yourself, go for it. But don't go working out solely to impress other people. Because that's just incredibly vain and the vast majority of people will hate you for it.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

kiirby said:


> If you keep going at that rate all you'll succeed at doing is getting yourself injured. 2 weeks is far too short of a time frame to create any visible difference in your abs so don't be so impatient. Another two weeks and it'll definitely be noticeable, if you're working out as much as you claim to be.
> 
> I don't know how you have the time to spend that much time exercising, but it's admirable I suppose. I do an extremely short (~20 minutes) workout at home 5 days a week and it's enough to give me the definition I want. I'd recommend bicycle crunches more than anything for abs.
> 
> In terms of confidence, it depends how much of an issue you have with your body at the moment. To me it sounds like fitness is solely a tool to give yourself the self image you need to help with social anxiety; this is the wrong approach to have. In terms of physical appearance it'll be negligible when you're clothed, unless you're one of those guys who wears tight fitted t-shirts and takes his top off all the time, in which case you're a prick. If it makes you feel better about yourself, go for it. But don't go working out solely to impress other people. Because that's just incredibly vain and the vast majority of people will hate you for it.


Yea I was sore the entire first week I started, now I seem to be better able to handle it. I don't really have a life at the moment so I have a lot of free time I guess :blank. All I do is school and work and I don't really do anything else. No, its not the sole tool I'm using to help w/ my SA....but anything to help the low self esteem I have built up over the last 8 years would help right? Earlier this month I also started taking antidepressants and started seeing a therapist.
And no I'm not one of those people who wear tight shirts or take off my clothes all the time. I hate going to the pool or beach and even if I did get a six pack I'd be wearing jackets and long sleeve shirts in Florida weather because I hate getting any kind of attention. The abs are just something I feel would help me hate my life a little less. Also who would I try to impress? I barely have any friends or talk to anyone to do so.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I do. 
I use to be an exercise freak.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Make sure to work your opposing back muscles as well or you'll develop a stoop.

Lot's of cardio, good diet get your bodyfat down if you need to, lot's of different exercises mix it up, inverted situps, ab roller, medicine ball situps, squats on an indo board, hitting a punchbag with a baseball bat, bicycle crunches, hanging leg raises, the amount of exercises is infinite, if you can find something fun that you enjoy doing that works then you're laughing 

P90x has a good ab workout, it's a little bit overkill but if you stick at it you could see results.

I have a little bit of definition, it's mainly from surfing and swimming, I count seven when I feel around. Genetically flawed :b


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been going to the gym for a couple years now and my abs began showing at a real slow pace. Right now I'm bulking up so they aren't as defined, but when I start cutting, I'm going to get real serious with my diet and cardio so I can finally say I have a 6-pack.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

I started casually doing pushups a month ago today and ive noticed my arms have got slightly bigger and my chest 

ive started soing sit ups too recently but probally should use weights while doing them.

About the confidence part I know I would be more confident if I was more in shape and I bet you would too.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I want to get to a point where I have some definition showing, but right now I'm just focusing on arms, shoulders, back, chest, and legs.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Would you say you could get one in 3 months or so if you're dedicated?


----------



## riceboy247 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have an 8-pack. I ran track. That's why. It's not a big deal to have abs unless you have this illusion that it grants you confidence.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Can we start a ''post your abs'' thread ? :boogie


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't have a 6 pack but I'll probably get a crate tonight. I'll get my coat.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

pbandjam said:


> How long did it take you to get it? What are some recommendations you could give? Did you notice an increase in your confidence level after you got it? Also anything else I might want to know.
> 
> Thanks


I actually know the real answers to this.

1It takes three months to get a nice set of abs with dedication.
2Abs are made in the kitchen meaning losing fat is your best bet. Doing compound lifts are the best lift you can do. Infact the squat is the best exercise for your abs. 
3Yes, there is some. 
4. You don't have to be strong to get nice abs, but it doesn't really matter if you have them if other parts of your body don't have a nice looking shape like your chest, legs, back, arms, etc.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

pbandjam said:


> Would you say you could get one in 3 months or so if you're dedicated?


Yes, but you probably need to work on getting bigger considering most of you guys are probably skinny as hell.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

having low body fat didnt get me laid so i let my self go..:duck


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

You can estimate how long it'll take for your abs to show if you know your current body fat percent. It can vary person to person, but roughly 10% body fat is when your abs start to show through.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't, but I plan on getting one.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

fredbloggs02 said:


> I don't think gym is the answer to social anxiety if you think it will help you on that front. I can't speak for everyone though I've been gymning for a while now and I had to cut down. I used to go at it every day, it was just compulsive. One hour twenty min three days a week now. It does feel pretty good too to look good I admit, a bit batmanish infact loll. I do feel at peak of fitness and strength but it doesn't help my social anxiety at all. I got sick of doing nothing, that's all. Infact I nearly got into a fight recently because of the way I now look. As I passed by two blokes, one commented sarcastically on the size of my arms(which aren't that ridiculously Mr Atlas) the other one called out to me. I ignored them both; which I presume betrayed vanity or arrogance to them. I stopped to lean on a wall and read for a while and before I knew it one of them decided to passively challenge me to a fight..So I suppose I have that to boast about at least. Tcccht, I don't know who the vainest people are, the men who keep fit, the men who laud fitness or the men who brag about the men who laud fitness.


LOL idk fred but this made me laugh, you know you could have took both of them dudes! I SEEN UR NUMCHUCK SKILLS! should have kicked both there assses!


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

A six pack on a skinny guy is like teddies on a fat girl...they just don't count.

i'm 6'0 so i wouldn't be satisfied with abs unless i was 190 or so. add 5 pounds per inch if you're taller or subtract 5 pounds if you're shorter.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Checking in. I have outline 12-14% body fat and can clearly see with sucking in, running, and stretching. Dream almost come true.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to be an exercise addict and I never had abs. I had a flat stomach, but I never had abs???

I'm just trying to lose me belly....


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

A six pack? I've got whole case!


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I was going to make a joke using a picture from Google, but then I found myself actually judging and discriminate men's abs and I suddenly didn't feel quite right :/.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

pbandjam said:


> How long did it take you to get it? What are some recommendations you could give? Did you notice an increase in your confidence level after you got it? Also anything else I might want to know.
> 
> Thanks


*How long did it take you to get it? 
*I've had it most of my life. I've always been relatively slim/in-shape
*
What are some recommendations you could give? 
*Eat clean
*
Did you notice an increase in your confidence level after you got it? 
*It's not that big of a deal. If you don't walk around with your shirt off or lift your shirt up constantly, nobody will even know you have it.
*
Also anything else I might want to know.*
You don't even have to do ab exercises for a six pack. Just work on trimming body fat and eating clean.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

rweezer36 said:


> mass is overrated, makes your dick look smaller. i'm working on getting ripped like Christian Bale in the Machinist.


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a subtle 4-pack. A year or so of doing boot camp class 2-3 times a week helped, then depression and lack of appetite kicked it up another level in the past few weeks. I'd rather be happy.


----------



## InsideHurt (May 20, 2012)

I have a pretty cut 4 pac when i flex . but I eat a lot so i'm not as defined as i should be


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I had definition, oh I did, I'm not sure if it's possible for me to have a proper 6-pack, being female and all. And had because I ate a house. Every day for week.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a subtle six pack right now, but if I gain just a little bit of weight then it will completely disappear.


----------



## PMA1982 (May 30, 2012)

For those on these forums who are too anxious and intimidated by gyms........try out P90X or P90X2 etc. Check them out on google. There's loads of videos of people doing them on YouTube. They're fitness programmes that work and can easily be done in your front room or garage.

One note though.....on the nutrition side, don't get sucked into buying 'Shakeology', the recovery drink that Beachbody (the makers of P90X, P90X2, insanity etc) push for you to buy. They state that it's necessary, but it's NOT. Powdered supplements will never and can never replace fresh fruit, vegetables and lean meats for nutrition.

Of course you can take whey protein in order to boost your calorie and protein intake, but your average whey protein powder is about 1/4 of the price of Shakeology.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

I did mainly sit ups for a whole year and ended up getting them. Just do sit ups/bicycles. Thats how I got mine.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Yup. Under my 30lbs of pure fat. He's just shy.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

guppy88 said:


> I actually know the real answers to this.
> 
> 1It takes three months to get a nice set of abs with dedication.
> 2Abs are made in the kitchen meaning losing fat is your best bet. Doing compound lifts are the best lift you can do. Infact the squat is the best exercise for your abs.
> ...


I'm here to verify this claim. Listen to him op.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

rweezer36 said:


> mass is overrated, makes your penis look smaller. i'm working on getting ripped like Christian Bale in the Machinist.


he looks anorexic, he looks like if a gust came through it would carry him away :rofl


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I will in a couple of months.. it's hard though for me.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I didn't really count, I suppose I've had one since I was about 15. I do sit ups and bicycle crunches almost every day, just one session until it begins to burn. I think it's more because of my high metabolism than anything, I don't particularly watch what I eat. No real effect on confidence because, well, no one knows that you have a six pack unless you're one of the douchebags who insists upon taking his shirt off at every vaguely appropriate occasion. I've had body image issues before and after. But it might work for you, go for it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Six packs are overrated! :b


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

PurposeAndGoal said:


> You already have Abs. You just don't know it.
> The fat is just preventing you from seeing them.
> 
> So lose the fat.
> ...


That man is the king of funny hats.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

scoooobyyyyy I love that guy


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

6 packs are so overrated.

When I go to the gym it's with the aim of getting a strong back and that V-shape taper from the shoulders to the waist, with broad shoulders to boot. Much more masculine and you can notice it with clothes on haha

I never understood the whole 6 pack thing.


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

when flexing i have 6 but only 4 when im not flexing. Took me around 4-6 months i think not sure exactly since i wasn't really focused on getting em. Close to getting the 6 to show without flexing but ive been slowly gaining fat (on purpose for my bulk). Been able to keep my ab definition while gaining fat with almost zero isolation exercises. Squats and deadlifts are amazing for abs and highly recommend for people to do them. 
But yea diet is the most important thing for abs so with good diet + a little ab work you'll get them no problem.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't have six pack abs, but I have seen marked decrease in my waist size recently. Lots of cardio and keeping your diet really on point is best for fat loss, which is what you need to see the muscle definition that you build through weight training.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

one day


----------



## FitLife (Jul 5, 2012)

SQUAT. DEADLIFT. REPEAT.

Really though, they will transform your entire body :boogie


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I have a toned stomach. Ab roller wooo


----------



## slubberdegullion (Aug 22, 2011)

I have four of them  And I'm proud of every one of them.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

FitLife said:


> SQUAT. DEADLIFT. REPEAT.
> 
> Really though, they will transform your entire body :boogie


This is a fact. I got complimented on my body yesterday. 4 months of squats and deadlifts ftw!


----------



## jameslaporte (Apr 28, 2012)

*yes*

I love working out; I need exercise to survive. I guess it's a coping mechanism. My abs are fairly visible, but it makes no difference to my SA. In fact it began to develop right around when I first started working out ironically. I'm fairly certain I have body dysmorphic dosorder.


----------



## scorpio83 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have one I don't have to do much to maintain it because of my low body fat % from long hours of endurance training. It doesn't make my anxiety any different though.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'd rather hang out with a dude that had a six pack of beers, than a guy with six pack abs. Just sayin'.


----------



## db4805 (Dec 27, 2010)

The Professor said:


> Body-weight only exercises can only take you so far...


 I understand your point, but that's not exactly true. Have you ever heard of Herschel Walker?


----------



## db4805 (Dec 27, 2010)

jameslaporte said:


> I love working out; I need exercise to survive. I guess it's a coping mechanism. My abs are fairly visible, but it makes no difference to my SA. In fact it began to develop right around when I first started working out ironically. I'm fairly certain I have body dysmorphic dosorder.


 Do you eat a low fat diet?


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

Gimme a few minutes, lemme find a marker.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not a guy, but I did used to have a six pack in high school and the beginning of college. Not a super defined one, but it was definitely there. I was dancing 20+ hours a week at the time and you'd be surprised how great that can be for your abs. I still have pretty strong abs, but I've gained a few pounds over the last few years. I think I'd have a six pack again if I lost around 10 pounds.

As people have said, you can do all the situps you want and you still won't get a six pack if your body fat percentage is too high. Get in a decent amount of cardio and do some lifting on the side.

Oh, and if you don't think body weight exercises are effective, you should check out pictures of some of the hardcore yogis. They are seriously ripped.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm finally starting to get my abs to look pretty decent, and have even gotten comments on them. Not really a six pack yet, but here's how they're looking now:


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I'm skinny but don't have six pack or any kind of muscles... I don't like the idea of getting ripped and then letting it all turn into fat.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Family pack bltchezzzz


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Ive got a 6'er but the bottom 2 are covered with fat. I used a machine to work my abs because I can move against higher volumes, doesnt matter how you position yourself, thats the junk or marketing that everyone has adopted. Having a great life, the least stress free life would have not grown those fat cells on your belly and you would've had poppers! That or you can cut a lot, or you can have great genes that make your muscles grow a lot so your abs just naturally pop through those fat cells by stretching your belly skin - or you could get the fat sucked from your abs if you want permanent 6'ers.


----------



## jonas (Jun 9, 2009)

The Professor said:


> "Body-weight only" exercises can only take you so far... you have to use heavy weights and increase the weight or reps each week if you can. Do 3 sets per workout. (look up some exercises)


Most people that lift weights cannot do a free-standing one-armed handstand pushup, and that is body-weight only...

Body-weight only exercises can only take one so far, but they can take one far (e.g. thirty reps of free-standing one-armed handstand pushups; once one gets past that point, _then_ it is time for additional weights).


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a three pack. My pecks and mah belly.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

we're born with it


----------



## anxiousmofo (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a five pack, 2x 2packs above belly button and 1 pack bellow. 2+2+1= 9


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

anxiousmofo said:


> 2+2+1= 9


.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

8 pack along with obliques


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll be there soon.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

mines is a 4 pack.. and in order to keep them, i have to diet/cardio harder.. when you're younger, it's not a problem to get them, but still, it's a pain to "keep" them as one gets older.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Me, under a layer of fat


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Give me a few months.


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

I used to have a four pack..never could get those lower two abs though...im currently in the process of getting back in shape.


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

I can just about see an outline when I tense up. Pretty awesome.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

I got like 2 packs, 4 more to go


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yep but it's hidden under a beer belly 
Yes to both types of 6 pack well yes to one and the other is now only a 1 left pack .


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

You are talking about beer, right?:um


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

sad vlad said:


> You are talking about beer, right?:um


That's the only kind I've had.


----------

